# Vote Best 'Battle of Britain' Siggy Poll



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

So here it is - choose your favorite Battle of Britain siggy!

Since several members made a few siggies, they are listed in the order of the names. You can right-click your mouse on the pic to get the title of the siggy which will correspond with the member's name.

You can only chose one! Voting ends 13 August.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

You Guys don't make this easy you know!!

After some serious thought.... went with Hugh's third siggy with the diving Spitfire over the coast....


----------



## javlin (Aug 1, 2010)

Pongs 5 Hurri's .


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2010)

went for Gnomey's second siggie, and would like to let it be known that Marcel made my first siggie


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

Some really great jobs fellas!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2010)

Gnomey 3 for me but they're all very good!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2010)

I think most of them are too "busy". Too much stuff in a small space. I went with Maria's # 2. Just my opinion....
and we all know about opinions.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2010)

ccheese said:


> I think most of them are too "busy". Too much stuff in a small space. I went with Maria's # 2. Just my opinion....
> and we all know about opinions.
> 
> Charles



Yes, opinions is what we ask for in a members-poll


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2010)

It won't be easy to decide...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 1, 2010)

I picked T-bolt's #1, nice shot of a Hurricane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2010)

Njaco's...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

Charles, let me add yours!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 2, 2010)

There all so good it's a hard choice. In the end I went for TBolt 3 with that subtle touch of a canopy being ejected ready for the ditching.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Charles, let me add yours!



I think you should do that Pal.


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2010)

i'd have voted for Charles's, to late now though !


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

njaco said:


> Charles, let me add yours!





Wurger said:


> I think you should do that Pal.



That's up to you, Chris, but I want it known I did not do mine. Wojtek did it.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

No problem!!


----------



## imalko (Aug 2, 2010)

Voted for Charles' signature made by Wojtek (Wurger). You just can't beat the Siggy Master! One of your best works my friend. Like it a lot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2010)

I would have voted for Charles' as well, but I already voted before it was added...

Edit: I am a mod. I can change my vote...

So I voted for Charles's (sorry Chris...).


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you Adler and Imalko, I appreciate the support. I could change my vote, but somehow that just doesn't sound
proper, so my vote for Maria's #2 will stand. I agree with you, tho, it is a good one....

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2010)

I had to go with Chris's siggy, the red fonts look great, love the border, and it includes the two top adversaries and the famous Dover Cliffs...

Top notch signature my friend...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would have voted for Charles' as well, but I already voted before it was added...
> 
> Edit: I am a mod. I can change my vote...
> 
> So I voted for Charles's (sorry Chris...).



No problem! Its all for fun!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> I had to go with Chris's siggy, the red fonts look great, love the border, and it includes the two top adversaries and the famous Dover Cliffs...
> 
> Top notch signature my friend...



Thanks Dan!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2010)

WE got a 3 way tie. May have to have another poll.


----------

